# K1 Visa - freaking out over work info



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi There all  thanks for reading

I need some advice, I'm starting to freak out over the work information required in the I-129f package.

I am 19 years old... I haven't worked before ( was studying) but I am on Jobseekers allowance and actively looking for work. I have worked voluntary positions also. 

Is this going to be a problem? Or will the fact I am looking for work be sufficient? I understand that being on benefits can make the process difficult, but surely if I am actively looking for work and can prove this, it shouldn't cause a denial?

I shouldn't have to get a job and stay working for a year or something before we file should I...?? That seems kind of silly....

Thank you xox


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot work legally in the US without the appropriate visa!!!!!

If you have not worked you have no such information to enter. Double check everything when you are done. Then check it again before you submit and keep copies of everything!


----------



## kt40 (Jul 26, 2013)

I doubt your work history is important, as long as it's truthful. A K-1 fiance visa is probaby one of the easiest ways to enter the US, provided you are in a true relationship. It's been 15 years since I went through the process, so it may have changed, but the key ingredient is honesty and consistency. You need to provide evidence of your relationship more than anything.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

They are more worried if you can support yourself and your husband. If you don't have 
savings do you have a sponsor?

Check this link USCIS - I-134, Affidavit of Support


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The Brits income is of no interest ...just the US xitizen sponsor

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently$19400


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Oops read it wrong. Yes doesn't matter if you have never worked before. Only person that matters in terms of income and being able to provide is the USC. Follow the links Davis gave you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

littlepanda said:


> Hi There all  thanks for reading
> 
> I need some advice, I'm starting to freak out over the work information required in the I-129f package.
> 
> ...


From you earlier posts YOU are the UK citizen, your fiance is the US citizen. Its the US citizen that needs to provide proof of income and support. Your jobs (or lack of them) does not count.


----------

